# WOOT! PlantGeek's BACK!



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Somehow I missed this, but Plantgeek.net is working again. For those of you who didn't have the chance to check out this site before it was hacked, you seriously missed out. Although some of the specific info is outdated, there is a MASSIVE list of aquarium and pond plants that is great to browse whenever you're looking to fill a gap in your scape and need some ideas. So go check it out and give the webmaster a round of applause for cleaning up the site!


----------

